# Question for those who curl hair with flat iron!



## CassBH (Oct 10, 2008)

I cannot find a flat iron that will really let my hair glide through it,especially when curling. When I put my hair in the plates, then close, rotate up and turn about 180 degrees, then slowly pull the iron down, it gets stuck and I really need to open teh plates quite a bit, which releases the hair too much and affects the curl.

Funny thing is, my hair is pretty fine, so maybe I just need a different iron that glides really well? Right now I am using a new $160 T3.

Any other suggestions or am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 10, 2008)

I use the 1" ion straightner that they sell at sally's beauty supply.

i have never had the problem of hadding the hair stick (in fact i usually have the problem of having to go back over the curl cause the curl falls out of the iron when i am turning the 180 cause my grip losens and i have super thin hair...)

i think it works super well though cause when i actually pay attention and keep my grip tight i only need one pass to make gorgeous curls. plus it was only $70 and i have allready had it for two years.

however if you are not super willing to get a new iron it may be that you are taking sections of hair that are to large


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 10, 2008)

I use GHD's and I don't have this problem but I have had this problem when I've used other flat irons.

I think how hard you squeeze the flat iron effects how well the hair glides through it too.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 10, 2008)

I use Hot Tools 1" flat iron. It's worked very well on my hair for several years.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the 1" ion straightner that they sell at sally's beauty supply. 
i have never had the problem of hadding the hair stick (in fact i usually have the problem of having to go back over the curl cause the curl falls out of the iron when i am turning the 180 cause my grip losens and i have super thin hair...)

i think it works super well though cause when i actually pay attention and keep my grip tight i only need one pass to make gorgeous curls. plus it was only $70 and i have allready had it for two years.

however if you are not super willing to get a new iron it may be that you are taking sections of hair that are to large

Funny thing is, in addition to the T3 I just bought, this is the other flat iron I have and i have the same issue. The hair just does not glide through it the way it looks like it does on a lot of the video tutorials for curling your hair with a flat iron.
Maybe I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 10, 2008)

do you have any product on your hair, or on the plates?

cause that can cause the plates to stick, along with as i said before using to much hair for the plate to handle and squeezing to tightly.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you have any product on your hair, or on the plates?cause that can cause the plates to stick, along with as i said before using to much hair for the plate to handle and squeezing to tightly.

Well, yeah, I usually have a little bit of spray on my hair. Would that make a big difference?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 11, 2008)

it can. depending on the type of product. if it is not designed to be a heat protectant hair sprays and gels tend to burn of the hair and stick to the edges of the heating plate on the air iron and make almot baked on deposits like you would get in the bottom of an oven. these usually are rough and hair can get stuck in them


----------



## CassBH (Oct 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it can. depending on the type of product. if it is not designed to be a heat protectant hair sprays and gels tend to burn of the hair and stick to the edges of the heating plate on the air iron and make almot baked on deposits like you would get in the bottom of an oven. these usually are rough and hair can get stuck in them hmmm. so what can i do if i wash and style my hair on Monday (with a little hairspray), then want to straighten it a bit on Tuesday but I don't want to wash it again until Wednesday?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 11, 2008)

im not 100 percent sure cause oyu cant get the hair spray off your hair. but i would def make sure to wipe down the platees after use and they have cooled.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Oct 12, 2008)

well i know from expirience... hairspray + flat iron + curling = huge sticky mess leaves my hair so stuck together i have to chop it off because shampoo doesn't even get the sticky mess out....just stick to some setting lotion and make sure it dries before you style it. =) haha stick....


----------



## Ricci (Oct 12, 2008)

yikes! dont use hairspray!


----------



## CassBH (Oct 12, 2008)

Got a new flat iron yesterdyay to try out Cricket. Will try curling with it today and see if it is any better. Will let you all know!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 12, 2008)

i honestly think you buying a new flat iron is a huge waste of money.

you really need to change the way in which you are styling your hair


----------



## CassBH (Oct 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i honestly think you buying a new flat iron is a huge waste of money.
you really need to change the way in which you are styling your hair

Well, I ended up using my old GVP one from Sally's (the Chi imitator) and used it with the CHI spray. HUGE DIFFERENCE! My hair glided through the iron so much easier! I just straightened it today, didn't curl it, but I can already tell the difference. Not sure what is in the Flat Iron spray that CHI makes, but I have used other sprays without this much luck....yeah!


----------



## caligirl510 (Mar 15, 2009)

dont use hairspray right before you flat iron your hair! itll pretty much burn it ! use a iron gaurd! and AFTER u curl it you can spray a little hair spray after. i dont think it was the flat iron.. i think you could just wipe it down itll be good to go.

if your hair is damaged thats probably why its not easy to curl it , instead of gliding itll kinda just get stuck and you'll need to push it with ur hand.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 29, 2009)

i've tried different flat irons, cheap, expensive..etc..

i think its how you style. if you youtube curl with flat iron, youw will get a lot of tuts. i used to spend all my time watching adn trying to copy.

i did it in the end. and i also found that every hair has a different curling technique. i practised alot and still am till you get the hang of it.

I own a Toni &amp; Guy flat iron. small and cute. love it!

i use a hair protectant at first, flat iron the hair, then add some serum. i sometimes end it with a spray or some perfumed spray for the smell.

lasts me about 2 days.

if your hair gets stuck, try straightening it with a blow dryer first.

or right when you get stuck, loose the flat iron a bit and close again quickly , do it until continouslyyou reach the end. wont affect the curl. i do that with my sis's hair cuz its gets stuck as well.

Note: i'm no stylist but i've read alot and tried out alot of stuff.


----------

